# Off to La Rochelle with hubby and 12 yr old son.



## kimsky (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi fellow motorhomers, _Travelling to France on Friday, can anyone recommend a good site in or near La Rochelle for an 8 meter motor home? Many thanks._


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kimsky

we were there a few weeks ago. There is a large aire close to the centre of La Rochelle, part of a larger car park. Click the link below and you will find a photo a few down and you can click on the map to get the GPS co-ords for it.
It is free, but only if you park in the motorhome designated area.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Mike and Annie


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi ,look for Port Neuf car park, big motorhome areas 5Euros a night very safe just outside centre + a free bus to centre we use it frequently ,very good,have a good hol ,regards Les..


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at the municipal campsite, (we needed the hookup) follow tourist info and signs not your sat nav as low bridge on route tomtom wanted us to take. Few old long term vans there, but friendly and cheap.20 min walk to harbour.

Sue


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We have just spent 2 months in France & 1 week of it was spent at a very nice campsite near La Rochelle called 'Camping Port Punay'. 
Hope you have a nice time.
Sylke


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

large wildcamping spot at st hilaire de reiz about 50mls north, it's in the review guide only large car park but a sand dune away from the beach can take about 50 van's


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

lesanne said:


> Hi ,look for Port Neuf car park, big motorhome areas 5Euros a night very safe just outside centre + a free bus to centre we use it frequently ,very good,have a good hol ,regards Les..


ditto now 8 euros though

Dick


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi kimsky,

I stayed at this site, last September:

http://www.holidays-la-rochelle.co.uk/where-to-sleep/campsites/124241-camping-municipal-le-soleil

The facilities were basic but the site is in a good location for the town centre, which is not far away, and within easy walking distance.

Ian


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Car park Aires
 Remember this as a very difficult car park, full and with waiting Qs. Maybe it was rush hour or something but clamped cars were being lifted, space was tight, re-directions out of the car park were difficult to follow and we certainly won't try to go there again! 
BUT GOOD LUCK!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi kimsky,

Not much help with regards La Rochelle, as the site we stayed at in Chantelion was destroyed by severe weather.

However our recent trip at the beginning of July was onto the 
Ile de Oleran, the big Island just south of La Rochelle. 

We stayed at Domaine de Oleran camp site, a very nice site which is near the airfield in the middle of the island. Plenty of places to cycle all around the Island and you can leave your van on site.

The big Leclerc does allow overnight campervan stopping, which is free, so that's very good for fresh produce in the morning and the winery is just across the road! 
5 litre boxes of wine for 14 euros  or they will re fill your empty water bottles for about 1.3 euros a litre too :lol: 

The main road from the viaduct up the centre of the island is a bit like rush hour, most of the day though.

However or where ever you spend your time have a really good time. The west coast of france is great.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We went on to Ile de Oleron too and that was just wonderful! 
Waited until the causeway opened, crossed, watched beachcombers & shellfishers, walked miles, admired everyone's 'catch', took 1000 photos! So beautiful!   Have fun!


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

**** said:


> Hi kimsky,
> 
> Not much help with regards La Rochelle, as the site we stayed at in Chantelion was destroyed by severe weather.
> 
> ...


----------

